

Windows 93 - jarcane
http://www.windows93.net/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussions (most popular):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9162566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9162566)
(291 points, 91 days ago, 75 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8507786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8507786)
(91 points, 225 days ago, 25 comments)

